# Beekeeping Classes in Southwest Michigan



## Jonathan R. Showalter (Apr 11, 2013)

Beekeeping Classes offered by Beeline Apiaries and Woodenware at our facility at 20960 M60, Mendon, Michigan.

_What happens inside a beehive?
How do I get started keeping bees?
How would I keep from getting a million stings?
What problems do I need to be on the alert for?
How can I help preserve these necessary pollinators in our environment?
_
If you have been asking questions like these, these classes are for you! Anyone interested in bees--those who know something about them and those who don't will benefit. Equipment to get started, feeding supplements, and protective gear, can be ordered and purchased directly from Beeline--bees and all.

Jonathan Showalter, owner of Beeline and experienced beekeeper, will be teaching the classes. We are planning a one-day crash course, and a series of six in-depth evening classes. Choose the one that fits your interest and call or email to enroll. Don't be afraid to enroll even if the classes have already started.

*Crash course:* Saturday, March 19, 2016; 9:00 am to 5:00 pm; $40 per adult, $20 per child*, $70 per couple; Lunch is included.
*Six evening classes:* Every Tuesday evening beginning February 16, 2016; 7:00 to 9:00 pm; $60 per adult, $30 per child*, $100 per couple. 
*15 and under. Must be accompanied by an adult.

Included in the above courses will be a yet-to-be-scheduled field day in May in which we will suit up and get into the hives to see it in real life.

We look forward to partnering with you in keeping bees alive in a time when bees are in peril! Come join us to learn more about one of God's amazing creations and the how-to's of this fascinating hobby with a sweet reward.

Call our office during hours (8-5) or email [email protected] for more details and to enroll.


----------

